
The DevOps Trap - kiyanwang
https://medium.com/initialcommit/the-devops-trap-97cadba60620
======
dozzie
> DevOps is a relatively new set of practices that automates the processes
> between software development and infrastructure teams. Tools like Terraform,
> Puppet and Docker have been created to give engineers a way to automatically
> deploy servers and code.

If by "relatively new" you mean "something sysadmins were using fifteen or
twenty years ago". Puppet stems from cfengine, which had its first version
well back into '90s, and Puppet itself was introduced in 2005. Docker is a mix
of package management systems like RPM or DPKG (again, '90s) with something
that is just extended _chroot()_ , and we had this extension as far back as
2004 (Solaris Zones) or even 2000 (FreeBSD jails).

The tooling was not invented by DevOps movement by any stretch.

